
Slow repairs in Norway hint at troubles as Telsa grows - ilamont
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-24/norwegians-quietly-revolt-against-tesla
======
fergie
"But as Norway aims to make all new cars sold in the country battery-powered
by 2025—a target it will reach only with lavish subsidies paid for by sales of
oil"

Comments like this are unnecessary and continue to perpetuate a false
stereotype of Norway as some sort of naive smurf-land where everything is paid
for by oil.

In reality electric cars have taken off in Norway due to well coordinated
social policy, and a lack of undue corporate influence on government.

Electric vehicles such as Teslas are not in fact subsidised in Norway- however
they are exempt from the high taxation levied on fossil driven vehicles.

Norway has high EV ownership due to punitive taxation, not subsidy. You can
argue about whether or not this is a good thing.

~~~
handsomechad
What's the difference functionally between a tax on your competition (all
except you) and a subsidy for yourself?

~~~
D_Alex
For one, in the first case the government revenue should grow rather than
decrease.

For two, the taxes on one type of product may be justified by the societal
costs of using that product. Compare for example cigarettes and chewing gum.

------
wukerplank
Keeping your customers happy is a problem a lot of startups are really bad at.
The products may be great, but problems are inevitable. Sucky support might be
okay for lifestyle products, but you can't get away with it if your customers
really depend on it (cars, bank accounts, etc.).

------
JudasGoat
While I've heard that Tesla is a responsible open source software contributor,
their service manuals are the most hidden in the auto industry. This problem
could be fixed without cost.

